# Which Husqvarna for a beginner/intermediate user- 445, 450 or 455?



## bretzky (Jun 8, 2009)

I need to buy a new saw by Thursday, but I’m having a hard time deciding which one to get and I’m loosing sleep over searching this forum & the internet, so I figured I’d ask. I’ve decided on a NEW Husky since there are a couple of local dealers within a 30-minute drive. I was focusing on an 18” bar & didn’t want the tool less adjuster. I know a lot of people recommend Jonsered & Dolmar on this site but there are no dealers even close to me, also a husky 346 is too pricey for me right now and I’m not sure if I’d ever grow into it. I don’t want to buy a craftsman saw and have to fight with it so I was looking for a better quality by spending more money. I did have a 14” McCullough a while back but my brother in-law seized the engine. I do miss having a saw around. My original budget was $300 but realistically looks like it needs to be a little bit more. I want a saw that is good all-around, quality & going to work when I need it. I need it to cut trees that are probably no bigger than 18”, maybe use it for 1 cord of wood per year (because I have a fireplace now). Most of the time it will be used for cutting down trees in suburban Pittsburgh yards and getting rid of them. I could see using it once a month. I don’t want to buy something too small and regret it later but I’m also notorious for over buying too. I like the 450 but I figure why not get the 455 for $45 more. Or I could save $60 and get the 445. As far as I can tell the 445 is the same as a 450 with a slightly smaller engine. The 445 would be nice because I could use the extra money to buy a plastic case, extra chain, etc. to get started. I did go to the dealer last week at the beginning of my researching but I wasn’t overly impressed with their customer service, so I turned to you guys.

Also I have a gal of Poulan bar oil, is it ok to use on a husky? What chain should I buy as a spare? 

Thanks a lot 
Bret


----------



## Mud23609 (Jun 8, 2009)

All will probably get the job done. For me I would go with the 450. Lighter than the 455 by a good bit and darn near the same power.

The bar oil will be fine to use.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dolmar 5100, for the price, power and weight its the best deal.


----------



## Motodeficient (Jun 8, 2009)

Any of the saws you mentioned should be fine, but if you want a pro quality saw at a great price then I would have to agree with the dolmar 5100.

Honestly with the amount and size of wood you are cutting I think a husky 435 would be a good saw for you, and the bonus is the price is around $250. People seem to like the saw here on the forum, do a search for it and read what they have to say.

I would also not count out used saws if you can find a good deal. I got my MS361 used in nice condition from my local dealer for $325. Realistically its more saw then I will ever need for the size of the firewood that I cut (that didn't seem stop me from sending it off to be snellerized or building a 72cc saw though )


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2009)

The 450 has by far the better power to weight ratio, and I have read about *ZERO* problems so far, here at the AS (or elsewhere)!

They are a best-seller over here at the moment, my dealer also tells me no complaints or issues (and he knows that I won't buy one anyway. so it isn't that.....).


----------



## rburg (Jun 8, 2009)

The 450 has almost as much hp as the 455 with quite a bit less wt. The 450 also has an adjustable oiler which helps with the 18" bar and I do not think the 445 has this feature.


----------



## valekbrothers (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to AS.....

Just one more thing to add to your shopping list. No matter what saw you decide to buy, PLEASE do not forget the safety gear to go with it, and remember to use it......


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 8, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The 450 has by far the better power to weight ratio, and I have read about *ZERO* problems so far, here at the AS (or elsewhere)!
> 
> They are a best-seller over here at the moment, my dealer also tells me no complaints or issues (and he knows that I won't buy one anyway. so it isn't that.....).



:agree2: You want the 450 for sure not even a ?
The 455 is to heavy for the power and the 450 will cut right with it!
The 445 is not much if any lighter than the 450 but quite a bit of diff in power!
450 is perfect for you, good power not to heavy and a good price.
Dont let the dealer talk you into the 455 either I have owned 455/345/350/350/450 and 455 is disappointing 350/450#1


----------



## RRSsawshop (Jun 8, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> :agree2: You want the 450 for sure not even a ?
> The 455 is to heavy for the power and the 450 will cut right with it!
> The 445 is not much if any lighter than the 450 but quite a bit of diff in power!
> 450 is perfect for you, good power not to heavy and a good price.
> Dont let the dealer talk you into the 455 either I have owned 455/345/350/350/450 and 455 is disappointing 350/450#1



:agree2: I own 3 450s they are great saws lighter than 455 and will cut with them!!! I just put a 16" bar on one of mine an it has LOTS of chain speed now IT FLIES THREW HARDWOOD,the other 2 have 18" bars.I like them as much as my old 350.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 8, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> :agree2: I own 3 450s they are great saws lighter than 455 and will cut with them!!! I just put a 16" bar on one of mine an it has LOTS of chain speed now IT FLIES THREW HARDWOOD,the other 2 have 18" bars.I like them as much as my old 350.



Me to ! I liked my 350s and I like the 450 just as much maybe more!


----------



## Cliff R (Jun 8, 2009)

"I need it to cut trees that are probably no bigger than 18”, maybe use it for 1 cord of wood per year"

"Honestly with the amount and size of wood you are cutting I think a husky 435 would be a good saw for you, and the bonus is the price is around $250."

+1

The 435 is MORE than enough saw for what you propose to do with it. They are $189 plus shipping on E-Bay for refurbished units with full warrantee. $230-250 will get you a new one on most auctions. Take the money saved and buy some good chaps, gloves and hearing protection.

They are remarkably powerfull saws for the size. I use mine on every outing, and it will cut a LOT of wood on a tank of fuel. Light, fast and excellent power to weight ratio. It would probably be decent with an 18" bar, but perfect with a 16" bar.....Cliff


----------



## cjrenegade82 (Jun 8, 2009)

450, safety chain for now, poulan oil is fine, find a dealer you like theres a few around the burg


----------



## weimedog (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a 440e and 455. I have run a 350 stock & modified. A 450 is close to the older 350. I happen to like the 455 for a variety of reasons. It has just enough power to earn a place on my "Quad" for general forestry....its easy to live with and to this point is reliable.

I can recommend it with the 450 a close second. If your work tends to be smaller (under 10inches) I would pick the 450 first & 455 second. There are really good deals on the 455 as the 460 is replacing that saw over time. Same basic saw with a bit more power. (Helps to justify the added weight)


----------



## southpaw (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry can't give you a comparison to the other 2 saws but I bought a 450 last september and have cut 7 full cord for heating with my wood stove this coming winter..........my neighbor had the utility company drop a 32" oak by his power lines a few weeks ago and let me have it all, cut the whole thing up with the 450 and not a bit of problem either.

Believe I paid $349.00 last year for it , came with a 18" bar .

For this price and the preformance I have had with it I'm plenty happy with this saw and glad I did not go with something smaller thats for sure.


----------



## bretzky (Jun 9, 2009)

everybody, 
thank you so so much for all the input. right now I'm leaning towards the 450 but I'm going to the dealer tonight to compare the 435 & 450. Looks like I'll have to decide on which one to buy while I'm there. I'm in a bit of a hurry to buy because i need to take out a couple of small trees @ my mother in-law's house on Friday, but i feel like i have enough info to make a good decision, thanks to you guys. 

Does the 435 have the same quality parts as the 450? just for my curiosity i don't want the 445 because of the lower power/weight ratio? 
bret


----------



## Cliff R (Jun 9, 2009)

Bret, you will notice that I have a 51 and 55 in the line-up as well as the 435. The 51 and 55 are split magnesium case saws with bolt on P/C, the 435 is a clamshell design, non adjustable oiler, etc. More of a home-owner grade saw, not a professional model by any stretch of the imagination.

Even so, it has PLENTY of power at 41cc for the tasks you have described it to be used for. Price is right as well, as a decent 50-60cc saw is going to be up near $400 to about $550 for a Pro model.

I find myself using the 435 more than any other saw here, light, fast and excellent power running the 16" .325 chain set-up.

They haven't been out long enough to know how well they will hold up, I haven't killed this one yet, and it has been used quite a bit, at least a dozen tanks thru it so far.

Everyone has opinions on saws, as you can see from the responses. It's simply my opinion that you don't need any more saw for the type of work you mentioned. Nothing at all wrong with stepping up a few cc's, especially if it doesn't add more weight, and fits the budget. It's just really tough to have a "one size fits all" chainsaw. Then you get all caught up in the power thing at some point, and versatility, etc, and end up with a dozen or so saws in the line-up like we did!.....Cliff


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 9, 2009)

If you get the 435 youll wish you had got the 450 later!

If it were your small saw in a 3 saw setup the 435 would be nice but If I were gonna own 1 saw it would be 60cc for me, But I cut alot of wood, if I just needed it like you for clean up etc I would own the 450, who knows what you may run into and a 450 is a light easy to handle saw that will get the job done!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> :agree2: You want the 450 for sure not even a ?
> The 455 is to heavy for the power and the 450 will cut right with it!
> The 445 is not much if any lighter than the 450 but quite a bit of diff in power!
> 450 is perfect for you, good power not to heavy and a good price.
> Dont let the dealer talk you into the 455 either I have owned 455/345/350/350/450 and 455 is disappointing 350/450#1



If I should buy another new saw now, it would be another 346xpg to stash away, before they all are gone. However, that is one saw that Husky probably will go pretty far regarding EPA credits to keep in the line-up, so I hope it is no hurry........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> . It's just really tough to have a "one size fits all" chainsaw. Then you get all caught up in the power thing at some point, and versatility, etc, and end up with a dozen or so saws in the line-up like we did!.....Cliff



A dozen or so!! LOL. a dozen X 10 comes close.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 9, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> If I should buy another new saw now, it would be another 346xpg to stash away, before they all are gone. However, that is one saw that Husky probably will go pretty far regarding EPA credits to keep in the line-up, so I hope it is no hurry........



I would like a 346 to Troll. I cant afford one though. My suggestion was the 450 because its one of the saws he listed. Not knocking the 346!
Did you disagree or agree? Just curious!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 9, 2009)

bretzky said:


> everybody,
> thank you so so much for all the input. right now I'm leaning towards the 450 but I'm going to the dealer tonight to compare the 435 & 450. Looks like I'll have to decide on which one to buy while I'm there. I'm in a bit of a hurry to buy because i need to take out a couple of small trees @ my mother in-law's house on Friday, but i feel like i have enough info to make a good decision, thanks to you guys.
> 
> Does the 435 have the same quality parts as the 450? just for my curiosity i don't want the 445 because of the lower power/weight ratio?
> bret



Bret,

The 455 makes about the same power as the 450, and handles like a brick compared to the old 350/450.

Ask your dealer if he has any factory refurb 455's as they sell for about 100 bucks under list. The cost difference wont make it any lighter, but might leave you room in the wallet for the next saw.

I bought my 455 after losing a couple good saws, and while I do not regret the thing, it does make what should be fun into work much sooner than with a lighter saw. Heck, my 372 is a smidge heavier and stays fun longer.

On the bright side, the 455 will take abuse like a champ LOL!!
The 350/450 is just more balanced.

Best of luck to ya!
Dingeryote


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 9, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Bret,
> 
> The 455 makes about the same power as the 450, and handles like a brick compared to the old 350/450.
> 
> ...



 I didnt like mine but I had and the new owner still has had no probs!


----------



## weimedog (Jun 9, 2009)

My 455 isn't the lightest but it can do real work. Also it lives on my quad for all around cleanup & forestry work of the farm...keep my "nice" saws in the garage!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 9, 2009)

weimedog said:


> My 455 isn't the lightest but it can do real work. Also it lives on my quad for all around cleanup & forestry work of the farm...keep my "nice" saws in the garage!



Mine rattles around in the back of the truck.
What is it about the 455 that invites such pointed abuse? LOL!

For bieng a plastic landowner saw they do seem to suffer the slings and Arrows with admirable grace.

Mines down to 120psi and not a single part replaced other than several bars worn out, and a spur worn down to the nubbins with honest use.

The worst thing about a 455 is that they lack the grace to die a timely death, and ya can't justify rebuilding them when they are plumb wore out.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Jun 9, 2009)

*Husqvarna*

The 450 gets my vote due to weight. I bought a 455 originally and got it home to discover that it felt about as heavy as my Echo 670. I then returned the 455 and exchanged it for the 450. I've ran the 450 only briefly with the 18" bar and it has plenty of power and is really light, so far I am very pleased with it. I paid $349 for mine but I beleive Husky is raising the price on these by $20.


----------



## andosca (Jun 9, 2009)

i think you'd be happy with the 445 as long as you have fair expectations and i think it should do what you have in mind and i think you can find one for under $300 us. i like mine.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr. Jimmy said:


> The 450 gets my vote due to weight. I bought a 455 originally and got it home to discover that it felt about as heavy as my Echo 670. I then returned the 455 and exchanged it for the 450. I've ran the 450 only briefly with the 18" bar and it has plenty of power and is really light, so far I am very pleased with it. I paid $349 for mine but I beleive Husky is raising the price on these by $20.



I did the opposite, I bought a new 350 traded it in on a new 455, wished I had not , sold the 455 bought another 350,sold it bought a 345 sold it bought a 450, love them all but the 455 not so much!


----------



## bretzky (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi All,
thanks for all the help. i decided on the 450 from my local dealer. i used it on friday for a couple of small tree (probably twigs to most of you) but it seemed a lot better than my old mccullough saw. it might be a little over kill but i'm planning on having it for a long time and it was $70 more than the 445. The dealer also credited me for the soft bag and i was about to get the orange hard case. now i have to learn how to correct sharpen the chain.
bret


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> I would like a 346 to Troll. I cant afford one though. My suggestion was the 450 because its one of the saws he listed. Not knocking the 346!
> Did you disagree or agree? Just curious!



It should be pretty obvious from my first post on this thred that I agree!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2009)

bretzky said:


> Hi All,
> thanks for all the help. i decided on the 450 from my local dealer. i used it on friday for a couple of small tree (probably twigs to most of you) but it seemed a lot better than my old mccullough saw. it might be a little over kill but i'm planning on having it for a long time and it was $70 more than the 445. The dealer also credited me for the soft bag and i was about to get the orange hard case. now i have to learn how to correct sharpen the chain.
> bret



Good choise - I havn't read or heard _anything_
negative about that model yet, only positive!


----------



## dronzzz (Dec 25, 2022)

I owned the 450 and after a year It started running lean so I had to bring it in to get the carb adjusted then after another couple years the oiler stopped working properly it ran a bit dry so didnt cut well and dulled chains quick..also chain loosens up so have to keep checking it to retighten or it falls off... Now drips oil when sitting..and atill runs dry..so go figure...but 10 years later the motor is still fine thats all I can say...biggest problem was the oiler.


----------



## Tomos770 (Dec 26, 2022)

I have 450mk2......OEM oiler is set to eco alike.....no sufficient amount of oil on the bar/chain... 

It has non-adjustable oiler! 

Took its oilpump appart.....and re-drill oilpump body from OEM 1.5mm pickup/delivery hole to the 3mm....

Just pick up 3mm drill (or your anglo/saxon eqvivalent 1/8in) and drill trough both holes on oilpump body.....!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 26, 2022)

I prefer my 359 to any of the homeowner models, simpler to work on, less air leaks, etc. I've rebuilt several of the 455 types and don't care much for the crank seals, as compared to maybe the Stihl MS390.


----------

